# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  интервью с летчиком 180 гвиап алексеем сергеевичем валяевым

## Д.Срибный

Интервью с летчиком 180 гвиап Алексеем Сергеевичем Валяевым
Брал интервью: Олег Корытов и Константин Чиркин
Лит обработка: Игорь Жидов

http://www.airforce.ru/history/ww2/valyaev/index.htm

----------


## Йиржи

По всей видимости награжден и чехословацкой Медалью За храбрость

----------

